# If this weather screws up my plans ???



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I need a place to go this weekend (back up plan). - I plan to go to Wishek - Zeeland & hunt back to Fargo. If DevilsLake doesn't look that good ???

But If anyone has Mallards to decoy - I'd appreciate a tip or invite to hunt. I have Smillin Mallard coming from St Louis Mo - Bringing me a choclate Lab. We want to hunt Friday - sat - sun & maybe monday am.

I wish he would of came this past weekend. This cold could really change everything again ???

I'm afraid this cold on Wed. & Thursday is going to really change things ??? around DevilsLake ??? I still paln to go there & hunt the big lake or try to find a field to shoot ??? (if anyone can give me a report on Thursday or Friday AM - I'd sure appreciate it.

I have a big duck boat or small or enough, SOB's to field hunt - mainly want mallards


----------



## tuckatucker (Oct 23, 2002)

Fetch,

I hunted 23-27 from Rugby south to Harvey and west to Michigan. Leave the boat at home bring your spinner and SOB's. Nearly all Mallards were feeding in what I believed to be winter wheat shoots coming up in harvested barley fields. Those fields have no cover. Good luck.


----------



## Fetchemup (Sep 26, 2002)

Fetch,

Just got back from the Ashley / Venturia area. I think I may have something for you. Send me a PM and I can hopefully get you started.

Hey ...... Nice Name 

fetchemup


----------



## otter69 (Oct 24, 2002)

there was tons of mallards geese snow geese phesants last week around alice lots of ponds if you drive around.

we had a good hunt :thumb:

A response would be nice


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

How long were you here? I haven't been down there since September. How were the numbers overall?


----------



## otter69 (Oct 24, 2002)

there was some pretty good numbers of ducks,mallards,geese,snow geese,and pheasants. we got our limit just about every time

some of the ponds are frozen but there is some big ponds with lots of birds.

we where there one day we usually go there every saturday and sunday.

we are going to go there on friday,saturday and sunday
we are going to check it out

hope its another good week for us


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Is that the town of alice ??? I don't know if I've been there ??? Please PM me if you know something. Remember it's going to be real cold tomorrow & Thursday & we have to make a decision by late Thursday. (& talk by cell phone as he is on his way here ) Weather he should come all the way to GF & then to DL or meet him in Fargo & head west ???


----------



## otter69 (Oct 24, 2002)

hi we where there last week it was really really good hunting.

there is tons of huge ponds a lake named alice it is a small town


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Alice area in my words sucks!!!!! Way to many hunters for me,you cant go a day without some dumby sneaking your decoy spread around there. All the birds that are feeding in fields get harrassed all morning long. I have land right around there and i dont even hunt it due to so many people out there. If people here there are 100 snow's out there, then the next morning 75 suburbans are chasing that one flock of snows it is a joke. FETCH I wouldnt even think about hunting that area. Just head like 45- 50 miles west of there. TRUST ME, you wouldnt like it.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

Yeah, i was in the alice area and he's right, its hard to hunt. We had a good spot in the morning just sitting next to a pond but it was tough finding a spot later. Lots of pressure on the birds and lots of posted land.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I drove by the public areas on Alice the Friday before last and counted 17 trucks. That's JUST the public water area on Lake Alice, on a mile stretch...I saw a lot more vehicles driving around the area. I found two sweet mallard fields. After talking to both farmers I found out one was leased and the other one a guy from WI paid him for "exclusive access" for the weekend.

...not my type of hunting. :eyeroll:


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Sounds like nothing has changed in Alice since the 70s and 80s. One truck per duck.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I was out by Alice on Tuesday and saw very few birds. I quit at 9 though so maybe they flew later on.


----------

